# Loading rock into basement



## cowboysdad (Jun 27, 2014)

Wondering if I get some tricks of the trade for getting full sheets into basements? I am have only been at this for a little bit and am wondering what you guys do to get full sheets (@ least 4*8) into basements in finished houses? 

The last couple jobs I did I cut outside. But the one coming up I can actually use full sheets. I would love to get 14'ers down there but am sure that is asking to much.

I'm new and I am doing a lot of remodels and patch work. Just trying to figure out some better ways of getting sheets into the house. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## TAPERT2 (Feb 18, 2015)

Only bid jobs then with walkouts. Lol no. Hard to say each layout is diff 
But dont do like this one idiot home owner did, and cuz he couldnt make the turn going down stairs. He cut the 50 -4x8's in half and i needed the cash so i charged more but it was a dam checker board when sanded and he used scraps on lid , wtf i told him to use texture on lid and i got tf out of there. So best thing to do is call for a genie

Alot of times we just cut open floor if possible or cut slot in wall or in stairwell wall then no biggy just tape up patch DONE


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

If you have to cut 12' sheets down to 6' sheets to get them into a basement, you may want to use Buttboard to recess the butt joints.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

Well depending on your layout you should be able to get them down the stairs .I know it probably looks impossible but without seeing it I can say that our packers have no choice but to figure out what maneuvers it will take to get it down there. I work with my bro and we never cut a sheet down ever there always seems to be a way . take a good look at your stairs imagine you bringing the sheet in and your helper following. the sheet might be able to go two guys can maneuver as sheet no problem if you pull the tabs ."packers rarely pull the tabs but they are all in their 20's lol. Once you figure out how to get one in just repeat it will get easier then take breaks every few trips cuz you get sloppy when the blood starts really pumping. also I wouldn't bother with anything over 12' taping a but joint here and there is better than fighting 14'ers in such tight quarters goodluck:jester:. In new construction they will take out a window or cut out some floor on the upper but with renos you must muscle it down and it is way better than cutting down all your sheets. 
If you cant get anything long down like 12'ers board it with 8' standups sucks to tape but better than butts everywhere .


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

Sometimes, they just won't go. If you have a landing that is 6' wide where the stairs do a 180 degree turn, then into a 90 degree doorway, no stocker can get an 8' or 12' sheet through a 6' bend. Sometimes you can carry the sheets at a diagonal to get them around. Sometimes you can't.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

wait till you need to do a attic job....not fun


----------

